# Sergeant Jason Gooding



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*
*Jason Goodding*
Seaside Police Department, Oregon

End of Watch: Friday, February 5, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 39

*Tour:* 13 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* Shot and wounded

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Sergeant Jason Goodding was shot and killed as he and another officer attempted to serve a warrant on a subject on the 300 block of Broadway Street at approximately 9:30 pm.

The subject opened fire on Sergeant Goodding during the arrest, striking him three times. A second officer was able to return fire and wounded the subject.

Sergeant Goodding had served with the Seaside Police Department for 13 years. He is survived by his wife and two daughters.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief Dave Ham
Seaside Police Department
1091 South Holladay Street
Seaside, OR 97138

Phone: (503) 738-6311

Read more: Sergeant Jason Goodding


----------

